# Securing wood for hand planing with no bench?



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

I'm just getting going on my split top roubo but I'm having a little difficulty hand planing the stock for it. The problem is that I had to take down my current bench to make room for my radial arm saw set up so I'm currently stuck with no support for the wood. 

What would you guys suggest for a solid foundation to hand plane on? I tried sawhorses butted up on the wall but they got jostled around like toys when I tried to plane on them. I'm open to bolting something to my garage floor if that helps. Thanks guys. 






Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Grab some c clamps and clamp it to the table saw


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

epicfail48 said:


> Grab some c clamps and clamp it to the table saw



Man I still have a hellova time keeping my saw from slipping and causing a gouge in the wood. That might be the way to go but any other ideas are appreciated too. Thanks for the reply bud!


Sent from my iPhone using woodworkingtalk.com


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*use a 2 x 12" plank*

Make a leg on one end 3 ft long, run a diagonal back to the opposite end and attach it to form a triangle. 
Screw a cleat to the wall at 3 ft high.
Screw the free end of the plank to the cleat. 
Use clamps to hold your work to the plank or cleats as stops to plane against. The force will be taken by the wall and the floor and the diagonal will transfer some of each ...horizontal and vertical forces. You won't be able to plane across because it's only 12" wide and has no opposing structure.... unless you run a diagonal brace back to another location on the wall.


Other wise use the bed of your pickup truck loaded with sand bags stacked on a few pieces of plywood...

Find a roadside refrigerator, door removed, laid on it's backside and make a temporary top out of plywood.

You do realize that you need a workbench to make a workbench, now.... :yes:


----------



## afx (Feb 5, 2010)

woodnthings said:


> Make a leg on one end 3 ft long, run a diagonal back to the opposite end and attach it to form a triangle.
> screw a cleat to the wall at 3 ft high. Screw the free end of the plank to the cleat. Use clamps to hold your work to the plank or cleats as stops to plane against. The force will be taken by the wall and the floor and the diagonal will transfer some of each ...horizontal and vertical forces. You won't be able to plane across because it's only 12" wide and has no opposing structure./...unless you run a diagonal brace back to another location on the wall.
> 
> 
> ...



Haha I might just go about doing all of the above :laughing:

I knew this was going to be a problem when I took down my old bench. But I HAD to get it down to fit the saw in place to build the new one 

I'll try your method(s) and report back!

Thanks guys!


----------



## sweet willy (Jul 17, 2013)

Keep an eye out on CL for solid core door cheap. Cut it in half. Screw or clamp it to your saw horses. You can drill 3/4" holes for bench dogs. You can also clamp the wood to the door.


----------



## ADHDan (Sep 10, 2012)

sweet willy said:


> Keep an eye out on CL for solid core door cheap. Cut it in half. Screw or clamp it to your saw horses. You can drill 3/4" holes for bench dogs. You can also clamp the wood to the door.


This is a pretty good idea. In a pinch you could even take a decently-sized sheet of something flat (plywood or mdf) and screw a couple of 1x2s at a 90 degree angle to make a corner brace. Clamp that to your table saw, butt your workpiece in the corner and plane towards the braces.

I give this advice as someone who literally has spent 15 minutes hand planing in my entire woodworking career - so take that for what it's worth :smile:.


----------



## banjopicks (Jan 3, 2009)

I forgot I'm reading older threads. 

If you do the same thing with a 2'X4' piece of plywood, you can plane in any direction if you stay close to the wall. This is one of my favorite benches.


woodnthings said:


> Make a leg on one end 3 ft long, run a diagonal back to the opposite end and attach it to form a triangle.
> Screw a cleat to the wall at 3 ft high.
> Screw the free end of the plank to the cleat.
> Use clamps to hold your work to the plank or cleats as stops to plane against. The force will be taken by the wall and the floor and the diagonal will transfer some of each ...horizontal and vertical forces. You won't be able to plane across because it's only 12" wide and has no opposing structure.... unless you run a diagonal brace back to another location on the wall.
> ...


----------

